
ElDewrito 0.5.0.2 Released (Mod of Halo Online Early Build) - patrickk
https://www.reddit.com/r/HaloOnline/comments/423you/0501/
======
patrickk
Halo fans on HN may wish to check this out. It's a mod of Halo Online[1] a
free to play game that was only meant for a Russian release.

Modders are incorporating maps from older Halo games, such as Hang em High[2].

[1]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/HaloOnline/wiki/index/faq](https://www.reddit.com/r/HaloOnline/wiki/index/faq)

[2]
[https://www.reddit.com/r/HaloOnline/comments/42qdvg/collecti...](https://www.reddit.com/r/HaloOnline/comments/42qdvg/collection_of_most_popular_0502_mods_grab_them_all/)

